# Second ever order just gone off to RAVE



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Good morning all









Well it's almost the weekend and I just sent in my second ever order to RAVE coffee roasters.

I'm getting a couple of 250g of Signature Blend (again...), and trying out a 250g of Italian Job Blend too!!

I've also got a pack of resealable bags so I can split 1kg bags...

Right...... Time for a coffee! Jagong Village bean this morning.

Bri &#8230;


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

omegabri said:


> Good morning all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still into the Signature blend which I'm enjoying more as the beans mature. I've had the Italian Job before and I will be having again as I do prefer the Italian style coffee blends and Raves one is very good value to.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Rave are lovely people to deal with, aren't they.

I have just received my 2kg order of Signature. But I have kept all the empty 250g breather bags that I have used so far for splitting up the large order.

In my limited experience, I am finding 250g does not go very far when dialling in the grinder from one batch of beans to another. Particularly if going from a dark-ish roast to a light-ish roast. Still getting to know my Mignon.

That said, I made a latte this morning for TGLW, without tasting the shot first, but did taste the latte. Mmm, bit of sourness coming through. Down the sink you go. Five minutes later I made just for myself a double espresso (on Jagon Village) to try out my espresso cup - you little beauty!!! That is how it's supposed to taste.

I have a feeling, however, that Sig Blend may be a little like their Fudge. Designed to go best with milk, so may not be the world's most delicious espresso. From experience Fudge is not great as espresso, and I also struggled to get a nice shot our of my first 250g bag of Sig Blend. But lovely with 5oz of steam milk though.

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

AliC said:


> Rave are lovely people to deal with, aren't they.
> 
> I have just received my 2kg order of Signature. But I have kept all the empty 250g breather bags that I have used so far for splitting up the large order.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling when you think you've covered all the variables and then when the shots coming through you just know it's not going to taste right.

Raves Signature blend is lovely in a flat white although I had an espresso the other day and it didn't taste bad at all, but I do prefer Italian blends and once that's finished I'll be ordering Italian Job.

The extra 250g bags for storage are an excellent idea as you can buy in bulk and split them up, this way stay fresher for longer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jagong Village is great as an Epresso, I've found it's also good pulled short as a Ristretto too.

Possibly the new Jampit by them????


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Jagong Village is great as an Epresso, I've found it's also good pulled short as a Ristretto too.
> 
> Possibly the new Jampit by them????


Hi Urban, does the sweetness come through like Jampit's did ? There's so many blends I want try but I don't wan to order too many and end having a stock pike of beans going stale. My favourite of Rave's is Italian Job are there any other roasters out there that can give a good example of Italian roasted espresso?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> Hi Urban, does the sweetness come through like Jampit's did ? There's so many blends I want try but I don't wan to order too many and end having a stock pike of beans going stale. My favourite of Rave's is Italian Job are there any other roasters out there that can give a good example of Italian roasted espresso?


Try union roasters , either union or revelation blend they a both dark blend roasts .

Allpress redchurch blend is a based on classic Milanese style , not as dark as above but a nice sweet dark espresso also .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> Hi Urban, does the sweetness come through like Jampit's did ? There's so many blends I want try but I don't wan to order too many and end having a stock pike of beans going stale. My favourite of Rave's is Italian Job are there any other roasters out there that can give a good example of Italian roasted espresso?


I'm a fan of Italian Job too, it may not be the most complex of beans but it's pretty dam good and great price wise for a kilo.

I've found that Jagong Village was sweet but I was pulling it on the short side ....19g in 22g-24g out which would take any bitterness off the end of the shot anyway.

Were you drinking it with milk or as a straight espresso?


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Soll said:


> Hi Urban, does the sweetness come through like Jampit's did ? There's so many blends I want try but I don't wan to order too many and end having a stock pike of beans going stale. My favourite of Rave's is Italian Job are there any other roasters out there that can give a good example of Italian roasted espresso?


Coffee Compass do a range of dark roasted espresso blends. My favourite so far as a brewed coffee is the extra dark Mocha Italia (although it's really dark and oily!).


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm a fan of Italian Job too, it may not be the most complex of beans but it's pretty dam good and great price wise for a kilo.
> 
> I've found that Jagong Village was sweet but I was pulling it on the short side ....19g in 22g-24g out which would take any bitterness off the end of the shot anyway.
> 
> Were you drinking it with milk or as a straight espresso?


A bit of both really although I was enjoying it in a flat white! Coffee Compass are still selling Jampit I believe but I will be giving Jagong Village a try


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

gcogger said:


> Coffee Compass do a range of dark roasted espresso blends. My favourite so far as a brewed coffee is the extra dark Mocha Italia (although it's really dark and oily!).


Thanks I'll give them a look


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you like Italian style coffee's you could also do far worse than try my local roasters Roberts, there's a link in the UK roasters thread, they do a few Italian style blends and are all pretty good.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> If you like Italian style coffee's you could also do far worse than try my local roasters Roberts, there's a link in the UK roasters thread, they do a few Italian style blends and are all pretty good.


Thank you Charlie I'll give them a look to, we're blessed nowadays with a array of artisan roasters who are giving a sterling service in delivering fresh coffee! It's a good time to start brewing coffee at home


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Soll said:


> I'm still into the Signature blend which I'm enjoying more as the beans mature. I've had the Italian Job before and I will be having again as I do prefer the Italian style coffee blends and Raves one is very good value to.


I found this also. I bought a 1Kg bag of Signature blend and have grown into liking it as the bag has been open.


----------



## adz (Oct 28, 2013)

After reading all the lovely reviews of rave I've just gone and ordered their signature and fudge blends


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Just received mine this morning !!

Good timing, and only two days to wait for my Signature Blend now before the magic 10 days !


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I just took delivery of a load of green beans (gisuma red bourbon, monsoon malabar, jagong village) and their decaf blend. The decaf blend tastes great with alot of citrus coming through - intense in an espresso!!!

It's going to be my first time roasting and I'm aiming for a decent body with good chocolate flavours and lighter citrus flavours - wish me luck!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

What roaster have you got to try your first roast?

You'll probably find the MM the most difficult as the cracks often seem to run into each other.

Anyway 'Good Luck' & let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

adz said:


> After reading all the lovely reviews of rave I've just gone and ordered their signature and fudge blends


Just a note of warning here, Fudge was a blend designed to be used in milk and as such doesn't make a great espresso, but a better one than Fudge and Berry does (won't be trying that as an espresso again but you know what it's like, it says don't go there so you have to try lol).


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

ronsil said:


> What roaster have you got to try your first roast?
> 
> You'll probably find the MM the most difficult as the cracks often seem to run into each other.
> 
> Anyway 'Good Luck' & let us know how you get on.


Thanks for the advice on the MM. I'm starting out really basic and I'll be experimenting with a popcorn popper and hot air gun etc doing very small batches with varying roast times beyond first crack to get an idea of flavours I can expect. I'm under no illusions its going to be easy to get the flavour I'm after but I'm going to have fun trying.

Do you have any advice on beans and roast levels I should be looking at to get the flavour I'm after?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You'll have to learn by experimentation using a 'popper'.

I'm afraid everyone behaves differently & unless you are going to get into splitting the heating and the fan with electronics, replication of results is not easy.

On the plus side, you will learn a lot about roasting using a popper. Keep trying & tasting to get the results you are seeking.

Its a great way to get started in roasting.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Is this just to taste or is it intentionally not a nice espresso? That's an odd concept to me I have to say



Charliej said:


> and as such doesn't make a great espresso, but a better one than Fudge and Berry does (won't be trying that as an espresso again but you know what it's like, it says don't go there so you have to try lol).


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Is this just to taste or is it intentionally not a nice espresso? That's an odd concept to me I have to say


They designed the blend to go into milk and actually used the words don't go there when talking about it in their description and using it as espresso.


----------



## superdudeo (Sep 12, 2013)

AliC said:


> Rave are lovely people to deal with, aren't they.
> 
> I have just received my 2kg order of Signature. But I have kept all the empty 250g breather bags that I have used so far for splitting up the large order.
> 
> ...


Hi, if ordering a large bag, is it acceptable to freeze some of it? I drink flat whites so I am ordering the signature blend, I understand they roast the day before ordering. How long would I need to wait for optimum use? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

10 days rest for espresso , yes you can freeze it .


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

superdudeo said:


> Hi, if ordering a large bag, is it acceptable to freeze some of it? I drink flat whites so I am ordering the signature blend, I understand they roast the day before ordering. How long would I need to wait for optimum use? Thanks


 10 days after roast for most the Rave beans is ideal to start using them.

You can freeze some, I usually keep in a two way valve bag then wrap in cling film I also wait till day 8-9 after roast then freeze so as soon as I get them out the freezer they are ready to use. Article on HB did testing with freezing straight after roasting and noticed no real difference in the cup.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

kikapu said:


> Article on HB did testing with freezing straight after roasting and noticed no real difference in the cup.


I had a go at wading through that article, and agree with your general summary.

I have now gone one step further and just bung the 1kg bags straight in the freezer where I am sure they will still de-gas merrily. I then just top up the modest (250g) hopper on the Mignon when it gets close to, but not completely, empty, straight from the kg bag and put it straight back into the deep freeze again, so the bag is only out for no more than half a minute tops.

The knack is looking ahead to determine when you will need a top up of beans and order ten to twelve days prior....

I am currently enjoying Rave's Italian Job and think that will be my house blend for the foreseeable future. It cuts well through milk, but in my opinion is a much better stand alone espresso than Signature Blend. Their decaf is pretty respectable too, although I only take that in the French press.


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

I've just finished some Italian Job Blend and setting up the Signature Blend now with the next batch. I found the Italian Job Blend gorgeously full, a BIG coffee! I wonder if the Signature Blend bean is going to seen to whimper away now when I start pulling them in comparison to the Italian Job Blend??

We'll see I guess


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

omegabri said:


> I've just finished some Italian Job Blend and setting up the Signature Blend now with the next batch. I found the Italian Job Blend gorgeously full, a BIG coffee! I wonder if the Signature Blend bean is going to seen to whimper away now when I start pulling them in comparison to the Italian Job Blend??
> 
> We'll see I guess


I think i have Raves IJ's Robusta permanently cycling thru' my blood system.


----------

